# Help IDing this Tricycle



## Sulley (Mar 27, 2011)

Can anyone help me with the ID of this tricycle, no head bage, i think its from the 50s, Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 27, 2011)

With that double rear step, my first guess is Murray/Mercury.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Apr 2, 2011)

Heres a new picture.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (May 4, 2011)

I found out it is a 1960s Thistle Trike made by Tri-Ang manufactoring, i did a little resto on it, my grandson loves it.  Sulley


----------

